# Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?



## Administrator (20. Juli 2004)

*Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Ich spiele gar keine Golfspiele, ich HASSE Golfspiele. Golf spielen an sich macht Spass, aber nicht auf dem PC.


----------



## marzan89 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Marscel am 20.07.2004 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele gar keine Golfspiele, ich HASSE Golfspiele. Golf spielen an sich macht Spass, aber nicht auf dem PC.



schon wieder was zum thema golf, da ist einem redi echt langweillig.
mfg m.


----------



## Atropa (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Marscel am 20.07.2004 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele gar keine Golfspiele, ich HASSE Golfspiele. Golf spielen an sich macht Spass, aber nicht auf dem PC.


Ich spiele ab und zu Tiger Woods mit paar Kumpels auf der PS2, macht imo echt laune, wenn man es nicht alleine spielen muss.


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				marzan89 am 20.07.2004 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Marscel am 20.07.2004 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube die wollen in der nächsten PCG n Golf-Spezial machen... 
ICH BIN DAGEGEN!!!


----------



## Andy_2000 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Ich interessiere mich generell schon für Golf, habe bisher aber nur PGA Tour Golf 1998 gekauft.

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit der Links-Serie, die gibt es doch auch noch


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Maexle am 20.07.2004 16:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die wollen in der nächsten PCG n Golf-Spezial machen...
> ICH BIN DAGEGEN!!!


Was soll das? Das sind Spiele, wie alle andern Shooter und Rollenspiele auch. Auch da gibt es welche, die daran interessiert sind. Und bevor ich wieder lese wie toll angeblich Shooter X werden soll wäre ich mal über eine umfassende Berichterstattung zu "Randgruppengames" stärker interessiert.
Es wird schon zu viel nur auf den Massenmarkt eingegangen.
Insbesondere zwischendurch macht ne Runde Golf viel Spaß.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Andy_2000 am 20.07.2004 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Was ist eigentlich mit der Links-Serie, die gibt es doch auch noch


Die scheint es nicht über das Jahr 2002 hinaus geschafft zu haben.
Links-Serie


----------



## Dreiundsiebziger (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Komische Zusammenstellung der Alternativen  

IMHO war Links unerreicht und ist auch aus der heutigen Sicht noch sehr gut.
In wie weit es sich mit 'Tiger Woods' messen kann sollen andere als meine Wenigkeit bewerten. Mein Interresse gilt mittlerweile anderen Generes.


----------



## Maexle (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Maexle am 20.07.2004 16:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was soll was ???
Ich hab nix gegen Golf (ausser dem von VW   ), ich lese auch voller Aufmerksamkeit Tests über Golf-Spiele, Fussballspiele, Billiardspiele.....
was mich verwundert ist nur die Tatsache dass kurz nacheinander zwei Votings im Bezug zu Golf hier reingestellt wurden !!!
Also ned gleich aufregen, immer Cool bleiben... es gibt hier schon genug die ständig nur rumstreiten   *Peace*

Edit: ich hab übrigens für Outlaw Golf gestimmt, da es witzig ist und auch mal schnell an einem PC mit mehreren Spielern gespielt werden kann.


----------



## zottel3 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Dreiundsiebziger am 20.07.2004 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Komische Zusammenstellung der Alternativen
> 
> IMHO war Links unerreicht und ist auch aus der heutigen Sicht noch sehr gut.
> In wie weit es sich mit 'Tiger Woods' messen kann sollen andere als meine Wenigkeit bewerten. Mein Interresse gilt mittlerweile anderen Generes.



Mario Golf für den PC und PS2?
Ich schätze mal,dass es sich da um nen Fehler handelt oder Nintendo hat ne neue Marktstrategie...
Damals hab ich das Spiel noch auf dem N64 gespeilt,besonders zu viert war besonders Minigolf wirklich spassig,aber seitdem hab ich überhaupt kein Golfspiel mehr gespielt. Vll mal wieder die Konsole entstauben 

Und das ganze sieht wirklich nach einem Golf-Special aus für sdie nächste Ausgabe,gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Anlass dazu in Form eines Spiels?


----------



## Andy_2000 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				zottel3 am 20.07.2004 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mario Golf für den PC und PS2?
> Ich schätze mal,dass es sich da um nen Fehler handelt oder Nintendo hat ne neue Marktstrategie...


Das hat mich auch gewundert. Vielleicht ist das auch nur eine Möglichkeit herauszufinden wie informiert die PC Games Community ist. Wenn möglichst viele diese Antworten gewählt haben, dann könnte das ein Grund mehr sein ein Special in der PC Games zu veröffentlichen. Denn es wäre doch wirklich schade, wenn die Spielergemeinde bei PC-Spielen keine Ahnung vom Golfen am PC hätte  



> Und das ganze sieht wirklich nach einem Golf-Special aus für sdie nächste Ausgabe,gibt es eigentlich irgendeinen Anlass dazu in Form eines Spiels?



Wie wärs z. B. mit Tiger Woods 2005


----------



## BallzOfSteel (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

WIESO KOMMT EIGENTLICH EIN GOLF QUICKPOLL NACH DEM ANDREN?????????????????????


Manmanman. Einfach nervig. 

MfG


----------



## raven1982 (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Nali_WarCow  schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das? Das sind Spiele, wie alle andern Shooter und Rollenspiele auch. Auch da gibt es welche, die daran interessiert sind. Und bevor ich wieder lese wie toll angeblich Shooter X werden soll wäre ich mal über eine umfassende Berichterstattung zu "Randgruppengames" stärker interessiert.
> Es wird schon zu viel nur auf den Massenmarkt eingegangen.
> Insbesondere zwischendurch macht ne Runde *Gold* viel Spaß.



Gold würde mir auch Spass bringen     

Aber mal im Ernst, ausser Tiger Woods ( seit 2002 ) kommt mir nix anderes in die Konsole ( auf dem Pc finde ich es nicht so toll ).
Das Spiel macht alleine, aber besonders mit mehreren Freunden echt ne Menge Spass, und man kann es irgendwie immer wieder spielen.

Der Ted ist aber ein wenig sinnlos, da man bei etwa 95% Enthaltungen nicht wirklich ein tolles Ergebnis bekommt, ausser vielleicht das es keine Alternativen zu TW gibt, was vielleicht am Desinteresse der Spieler für Golfspiele liegt.
Wäre in einem Konsolenforum wahrscheinlich anders.


----------



## winhistory (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Hab nur Sierras 3D Minigolf gespielt. gabs 97 als Heftvollversion oder so...

Sportspiele im allgemeinen mag ich persönlich nicht. höchstens rennspiele.


----------



## opppo (21. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich spiel jack nicklaus
das spiel ist nicht so groß, wenn man die videos ausschaltet braucht man keine cd und so hab ich schon seit jahren auf meiner spielepartition

ach ja ein minigolf hab ich auch, von corel, weiß nicht wie alt das ist

EA bekommt von mir erst wieder geld wenn ich sehe, daß die nen super support haben...

das letzte spiel war bf1942 und nach x patches hatte ich immernoch diese mickeymouse stimmen


----------



## ParaSucd (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

welcher idiot setzt sich schon vorn pc um golf zu spielen??? ich spiele selber uns sage das pc golf nichts ist... einfach nur langweilig... und dann dieser werbe macherei hier... tztztz


----------



## XMasTree (25. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				SYSTEM am 20.07.2004 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Hurra, bei diesem Golfvoting durfte man sogar mal eine "Enthaltung" anbringen, wobei die Frage auch wieder inkorrekt gestellt ist, da sie impliziert, dass ich Tiger Woods spielen würde, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist und auch nicht sein wird, selbst wenn man mir das Spiel schenkt.

Es wäre mal schön, wenn die Fragen weniger suggestiv gestellt werden würden, also eine "auch kein Tiger Woods" Enthaltung zusätzlich ...


----------



## frozenferret (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				Maexle am 20.07.2004 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 20.07.2004 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren aber ein paar Votings mehr als nur zwei. Seit knapp einer Woche wird man hier mit Tiger-Woods- bzw. Golf-Votings im allgemeinen zugepflastert.


----------



## BurningCat (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

ey was wollen die mit ihren scheiß golf mist auf einmal


----------



## Quintus (1. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Kann mir mal einer sagen was die PCG Redaktion auf einmal an Tiger Woods und Golfspielen so toll findet das man mit Umfragen darüber bombadiert wird!?


----------



## zoidberg11 (3. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Also ich denke, ihr habt Links tatsächlich vergessen. Ist für mich immer noch die Nummer 1. Spiele selbst Golf, habe TW ausprobiert, Links ist einfach realistischer. Und dann noch die LinksTour - was will man mehr!!!


----------



## conrad-b-hart (6. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Sport ist was für Leute, die mit ihrer Zeit nichts anzufangen wissen


----------



## woolandcotton (16. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*

Super, Golfspiele scheinen wieder groß im Kommen zu sein. Werde mir bestimmt mal TW ausleihen und mich Stunden vor meinem PC mit Löchern quälen. Extremesport wie TW kann zur Gefahr werden, deswegen rate Ich vor dem Kauf jeglicher Golfer HardCoreSims, du würdest es bereuhen


----------



## BallzOfSteel (16. August 2004)

*AW: Welche Golfspiele außer Tiger Woods spielen Sie noch?*



			
				woolandcotton am 16.08.2004 09:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Super, Golfspiele scheinen wieder groß im Kommen zu sein. Werde mir bestimmt mal TW ausleihen und mich Stunden vor meinem PC mit Löchern quälen. Extremesport wie TW kann zur Gefahr werden, deswegen rate Ich vor dem Kauf jeglicher Golfer HardCoreSims, du würdest es bereuhen




Jo, bald kommt ja auch der Actionkracher Tiger-Doom-Life 2 mit fetten Schatteneffekten vom Ball. Man muss dem Ding immer mit ner Taschenlampe hinterher leuchten bzw. immer zwischen Golfschläger und Taschenlampe wechseln. Die Physikengine soll außerdem der Hammer sein. Ich sach euch: HL 2 ist raus. Golfgames rulen


----------

